# Santos-Dumont 2019 (the best or nothing)



## VOTitov

Dear colleagues! Today Cartier has released absolutely new version of this fantastic watch - Santos-Dumont. It will be available in gold, gold-steel, steel versions. Thin, light, aesthetic, intelligent and gorgeous watch! Am I right?


----------



## Avo

Alas the movement is quartz: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/14/fashion/watches-sihh-switzerland.html


----------



## Isaac Uwins

Looks great although I've heard they are only in quartz, a shame in my opinion as a manually wound version would be great.


----------



## VOTitov

Why only in quartz? Maybe they want to make them thinner?


----------



## Isaac Uwins

Perhaps, but the vintage santos dumonts, which these are clearly based on, are manually wound and very thin. Maybe they just didn't want to get rid of their current dumont line as this one, in my eyes, is much prettier and would completely cannibalise the sales of the current line.


----------



## Pun

Isaac Uwins said:


> Looks great although I've heard they are only in quartz, a shame in my opinion as a manually wound version would be great.


But price is of mechanical watch! 
Yes I'd buy one immediately if it's released on a manual wound movement...


----------



## Mchu004

Aesthetics, this sings to me more than the current 2018 Santos, but I'm gonna be a snob about that quartz movement (but at least there's no second hand to remind you of it!)


----------



## VOTitov

More real photos


----------



## Mchu004

That dial looks quite nice


----------



## City74

How can it be intelligent if it isn’t a smart watch?


----------



## VOTitov

City74 said:


> How can it be intelligent if it isn't a smart watch?


 I mean intelligentsia


----------



## VOTitov

More real photos. Two sizes. Very high tech Quartz (6 years). Experts say, that automatic will be much thicker and manually wound is not comfortable in many situations.


----------



## awarren82

doesn't come on a bracelet?


----------



## VOTitov

awarren82 said:


> doesn't come on a bracelet?


 No, as I know. Impressive dress watch.


----------



## IllCommunication

VOTitov said:


> More real photos. Two sizes. Very high tech Quartz (6 years). Experts say, that automatic will be much thicker and manually wound is not comfortable in many situations.


Thats kind of the point. Yes it would be thicker, but for a lot of us, the movement is part of the charm. Of course manually wound isn't as comfortable, but its again part of the charm and its not THAT bad to manually wind a watch. I can tell you, despite what experts say, you're gonna find the vast majority of us on here are not interested unless its mechanical or at least a hybrid like a GS Spring drive.


----------



## dantan

Very nice!

I like it but I would not like to spend this kind of money on a Quartz Watch.


----------



## NightScar

anybody got the info on dimensions?


----------



## Pun

VOTitov said:


> More real photos. Two sizes. Very high tech Quartz (6 years). Experts say, that automatic will be much thicker and manually wound is not comfortable in many situations.


Then they should reduce the price accordingly as per Quartz watches please.


----------



## City74

It is a very nice watch. I don’t mind the quartz as the Cartier watch I buy will be a quartz. Since I don’t hardly ever wear a dress watch the quartz movement is better for me, that way I don’t have to wind or set the watch when I do wear it. If the $3900 quoted is for the quartz model, that’s a little steep for me. I’d rather have a Tank large for about $2300


----------



## Pun

New Santos Dumont Price and Specs

Movement High autonomy quartz calibre with 6 years power reserve

Case 38mm Stainless steel with black ADLC bezel, stainless steel with yellow gold bezel, and rose gold with 30 metres water resistance

Strap QuickSwitch system bracelet and/or leather

Price From US$5,500

Taken from http://www.luxuo.com/style/watches/...umont-delights-with-refined-improvements.html


----------



## Fellows

Ack! I would buy one in a heartbeat if it were mechanical.


----------



## NightScar

the large version is still a manual wind

hopefully the smaller version being a quartz means a bigger discount in the future
Santos-Dumont at the 5:40 mark


----------



## Fellows

Good point.


----------



## awarren82

Still nothing better than the new Santos gold/steel!


----------



## VOTitov

awarren82 said:


> Still nothing better than the new Santos gold/steel!


 New Santos-Dumont is much better.


----------



## dantan

According to Hodinkee, both the smaller as well as the larger sized Watches are Quartz.


----------



## issey.miyake

Looking forward to the mechanical version in 2020 lol ..


----------



## IllCommunication

VOTitov said:


> New Santos-Dumont is much better.


Disagree. If I am spending that kind of money I want a mechanical watch. The 2018 Santos de Cartier blows this Dumont out of the water until they get an automatic. Even then, I prefer the clean dial of the Santos d C


----------



## awarren82

Nothing wrong with quartz. Markup on these watches is insane no matter what.


----------



## gaetano74

too cheap, great mistake by Cartier imo


----------



## GregoryD

The dial and case work of the Dumont is leagues better than the Santos, imo. I actually like that there's a quartz option, and would love to get a peek at the movement.


----------



## JLenton

I love the new take on the Santos Dumont! Is there an official release date?


----------



## VOTitov

JLenton said:


> I love the new take on the Santos Dumont! Is there an official release date?


Yes, April


----------



## VOTitov

Already available in boutique https://www.cartier.co.uk/en-gb/col...-watches/santos-de-cartier/santos-dumont.html


----------



## dantan

I might try one on in the next few days.


----------



## VOTitov

dantan said:


> I might try one on in the next few days.


 your opinion?


----------



## dantan

VOTitov said:


> your opinion?


Unfortunately, I did not manage to see and try one on.

Perhaps I might be able to in the next few days.

If I do, I shall be sure to post a photo or two, as well as some thoughts.


----------



## dantan

Just tried it. Super nice!


----------



## VOTitov

dantan said:


> Just tried it. Super nice!


Great watch! Super nice on Your wrist.


----------



## dantan

VOTitov said:


> Great watch! Super nice on Your wrist.


Thank you!

It genuinely looks better in real life.


----------



## andycoph

Well it doesn't have a second hand, so I guess I can live with it being quartz.


----------



## hyjadenlee

I tried both the 2018 Santos and the Santos dumont at a boutique recently. Personally I thought Santos offers more value with the bracelet and automatic (in-house) movement. Nevertheless, both looked stunning!


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Just tried it. Super nice!


Which one you would have taken between these and the Santos medium 2018 you have, if you were to buy today?

Your answer may relieve me of confusion; which one to add to my growing collection.

BTW I added a Tank Gold watch to my collection recently.


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> Which one you would have taken between these and the Santos medium 2018 you have, if you were to buy today?
> 
> Your answer may relieve me of confusion; which one to add to my growing collection.
> 
> BTW I added a Tank Gold watch to my collection recently.


Based on my current collection, I would probably still purchase the Santos.

However, I feel that the Santos-Dumont is a nicer-looking Watch overall.

The Santos is more versatile, due to its stainless steel bracelet and superior water resistance.

Because of your Tank, I feel as though the Santos might be a better choice.

The Santos-Dumont is definitely dressier than the Santos. Your Tank is also a dressy Watch, so perhaps adding variety by going for a Santos might be a good option.

You cannot go wrong either way!


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you would have taken between these and the Santos medium 2018 you have, if you were to buy today?
> 
> Your answer may relieve me of confusion; which one to add to my growing collection.
> 
> BTW I added a Tank Gold watch to my collection recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my current collection, I would probably still purchase the Santos.
> 
> However, I feel that the Santos-Dumont is a nicer-looking Watch overall.
> 
> The Santos is more versatile, due to its stainless steel bracelet and superior water resistance.
> 
> Because of your Tank, I feel as though the Santos might be a better choice.
> 
> The Santos-Dumont is definitely dressier than the Santos. Your Tank is also a dressy Watch, so perhaps adding variety by going for a Santos might be a good option.
> 
> You cannot go wrong either way!
Click to expand...

Thank you dear for your thoughts. Yes I do agree with you. I'm more inclined towards two-tone Santos medium as representative of a real classic Cartier Santos design. Thanks again.


----------



## VOTitov

Too small on my wrist


----------



## VOTitov

What about other models? Maybe You can suggest


----------



## dantan

The Drive Ultra Thin, or whatever it is called, looks great on your wrist, VOTitov.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Very nice I like it. Thin with the gator strap it gives a similar look to my AP Millenary except smaller and square of course









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtora

VOTitov said:


> Too small on my wrist


The Santos looks best on you.
The Drive Extra Flat looks far too big.


----------



## shtora

Posted the same message twice by mistake.


----------



## tastychickenkebab

It's stunning in real life.

BUT...I don't like the fact that the large quartz version (not the XL) comes with a blue strap. I want a black strap.

Anyone know whether I can just use a normal strap? Or do I have to use a special Cartier strap to take advantage of the quick switch whatever system? (I don't really care for that system and don't need to use it). I don't feel like paying 250 bucks for a Cartier strap.

Thanks.


----------



## NTJW

tastychickenkebab said:


> It's stunning in real life.
> 
> BUT...I don't like the fact that the large quartz version (not the XL) comes with a blue strap. I want a black strap.
> 
> Anyone know whether I can just use a normal strap? Or do I have to use a special Cartier strap to take advantage of the quick switch whatever system? (I don't really care for that system and don't need to use it). I don't feel like paying 250 bucks for a Cartier strap.
> 
> Thanks.


The santos? You can wear on a common generi strap as far as I know, but the lugs may not be as properly covered/flush as an original cartier strap made for it. There may be a slight gap between the case and the strap. If you dont mind it, go ahead!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## tastychickenkebab

NTJW said:


> The santos? You can wear on a common generi strap as far as I know, but the lugs may not be as properly covered/flush as an original cartier strap made for it. There may be a slight gap between the case and the strap. If you dont mind it, go ahead!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Really? But doesn't the Santos-Dumont use the quick change whatever Cartier propreitary system? Doesn't that mean I need a custom and not a generic strap?


----------



## tastychickenkebab

NTJW said:


> The santos? You can wear on a common generi strap as far as I know, but the lugs may not be as properly covered/flush as an original cartier strap made for it. There may be a slight gap between the case and the strap. If you dont mind it, go ahead!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Really? But doesn't the Santos-Dumont use the quick change whatever Cartier propreitary system? Doesn't that mean I need a custom and not a generic strap?


----------



## NTJW

I stand corrected. It does use an exclusive quick switch system. That sucks. Sorry!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchme7

Judging by the responses to this thread, theres alot of debate about the quartz movement. Can’t see much info other than the reported long battery life? Any pictures of when you open the case back


----------



## Tsujigiri

I'd be very curious to see the movement as well. I saw one article that claimed that they had to come up with a new battery to get their 6 year battery life. Cartier's site doesn't say what battery they use, but if it's really an uncommon size made just for this watch, that could be a big problem down the line, especially if they discontinue this version.


----------

